# Ancre 15 J Deco Watch



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this yesterday at a vintage fair, first watch for a while...priced to sell at a tenner(UK)...

It's lost just 3 minutes in 24 hr though I may be able to get this down a bit, but to be honest I ain't that bothered I am never to five minutes!

Not sure what the case is made from but it's not chrome plated brass as I have sanded and polished it, it's not stainless (the back is though) I guess it could be nickel?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and after a clean and polish to glass, case and strap;


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

That is a very nice find Stefano, like you, I don't expect quartz time from vintage machanicals!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Lovely. I'd have paid Â£10 for it!


----------



## NickMoodie (Nov 9, 2011)

Excellent buy for a tenner ! I'm starting to get quite endeared with these rectangular 30s watches myself. I know they are considered 'small' by todays standards and even sold as 'Ladies' but I think they're very sylish.

Anyone for tennis !?

Nick


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done. I've only the one Ancre in my collection. Like yours, it didnt cost a lot but they ooze character.


----------



## NickMoodie (Nov 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention....three minutes in 24 hours........I'm struggling to think of a meeting/appointment etc that was that urgent, I can't think of the last time I said to someone "Meet me at Mo's cafe at 13:25:22 other wise I will curse you for being early or late"


----------

